# Teg Jones



## Gwilski (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi to you all.
I'm looking for anyone who worked for T & J Harrison's. Anyone who remembers Teg Jones? He was a Marine engineer and was at sea from 1956 until 1965 when he went shore based. In the late 70's with the containerisation boom & the new ships Harrison's had built, he found himself having to go back to sea. Well he's my father and he sadly passed away last week. His funeral is next week, on the 25th Feb. If any of his old shipmates or colleagues would like details? Let me know here and I'll post the details.
Many thanks,
Gwilym Jones.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gwilski.m.yesterday.07:04.re:ted jones.my condolences to you and your family.at your loss.regards ben27


----------

